# Hybrid gapping



## Kennysarmy (Jul 2, 2019)

I've got a fairly large gap in my bag between a 2 (16 deg)  hybrid, which I can hit out to 215 yards and my 5 iron which I'd hit in to greens from about 175!

My hybrid is a Srixon Z H85 which I got new for a good price of Â£149!

They also do a 3 (19) and 4 (22)

Obviously I should go get properly fit - but what do you think will fill the gap better - I'm guessing the 22.

Are hybrid gaps meant to be about 10 yards - or more?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes, something around 21-22 degrees will make sense.

What actually happens in practice will depend more on how you get on with the club than its spec


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you know what degree of loft your 5 iron is though? My 5i is 23Â° for example, so if I was in that scenario adding a 22Â° hybrid would probably be too close to it to make sense.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2019)

Concentrating on loft is being too simplistic.
I have a 26Â° hybrid and a 26Â° 5 iron..
There's about a 12-14 carry difference.
The only way to know for sure is to try them.


----------



## jusme (Jul 2, 2019)

As has been said the gap between my 2nd hybrid and 5 iron is only 3 degrees but there is more like 20/25 yards between them. 

Based on your information I would choose 22 over 19 all day long. Assuming equal strikes I would have 10 yards or less between a 16 and 19.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Concentrating on loft is being too simplistic.
I have a 26Â° hybrid and a 26Â° 5 iron..
There's about a 12-14 carry difference.
The only way to know for sure is to try them.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.

Why do people get so fixated about loft! If you want to bring the loft ofnthe 5 iron into the paper equation you also need to consider the style of iron and any shaft length adjustments from std.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2019)

How about a 4 iron?


----------

